# Group interview tomorrow for more than hour



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should go to this group interview tomorrow that's going to last more than an hour (I don't know why so long). It's a sale associate's position and I was informed there's some heavy lifting involved which it's bad for my back and bad for my breast cysts ( i got three to be removed through surgery) The manager did not even tell me what the job was about, I had to call her after signing the papers to know what was it all about which I think was unprofessional. 

Also there are lots of lies in my resume ..I paid a professional to make believe I worked in his company since 2008 until 2015 because I really have no job experience so he helped also proving references within his job.

If it was a one to one interview I would be less nervous but a group interview..I dont even know what could happen there. 

I'm just thinking of finishing my realtor course and getting a job as a realtor without all of this BS..Your thoughts?


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Just the word "group" makes me anxious. I can't imagine having to do a group interview for more than an hour and I don't want to ever experience that. I've never heard of a group interview that's going to take more than an hour, maybe the manager doesn't want to do it one by one because it takes too much time? Sounds like an unprofessional business, I'd say to just avoid it. If there's heavy lifting and it's not good for you there's no point in taking the job or going to the interview. Don't want to risk hurting your back or damaging those breast cysts.


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

honestly depends on what's involved with the heavy lifting, if it's going to be a daily task i'd say it's a no-no for your health. Group interviews really depend on how severe your anxiety is, if you can handle a one on one interview the way your anxiety is at the moment I should say you should be able to cope. I don't think they are so bad but it probably depends what they want you to do in the interview. I would say if you're getting bad vibes now don't go for it, incredibly sh*tty when they don't share enough info with people.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Chelsalina said:


> Just the word "group" makes me anxious. I can't imagine having to do a group interview for more than an hour and I don't want to ever experience that. I've never heard of a group interview that's going to take more than an hour, maybe the manager doesn't want to do it one by one because it takes too much time? Sounds like an unprofessional business, I'd say to just avoid it. If there's heavy lifting and it's not good for you there's no point in taking the job or going to the interview. Don't want to risk hurting your back or damaging those breast cysts.


I have been watching group interview videos and they are asked..what makes you better for this job than any of the other people here? Seriously, how am I supposed to know that? Imagine being asked questions like this for more than an hour. Screw it! The manager seemed rude as hell and my breasts still hurt.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd say, of course your health takes precedence above all else.



Umm, not certain about the group interview thing. I've been given solo interviews and sat in orientations, but never have been subjected to a group interview yet. Sounds like they want the competition in one room and this process to be overwith as soon as possible. Seems... Not good. 


Definitely unprofessional, meh.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I tried a group interview once 2 years ago. I had people with 20 years of experience and masters in the same room, stealing the show with their speeches. Like an idiot, I made my own feeble speech, when I really should have said "I'm sorry, but this is not for me" right then and there

Never again... That's all.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Same here, just hearing "group interview" makes me want to run away, lol. I've been googling interview reviews of simple retail stores and alot of them do group interviews. This does not help me at ALL, i'm trying to get my first job and i'm scared enough for a one on one interview. A group interview? You can count on me to not show up ha.


Group interviews are a good idea but they suck for people with SA.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

kiwikiwi said:


> I have been watching group interview videos and they are asked..what makes you better for this job than any of the other people here? Seriously, how am I supposed to know that? Imagine being asked questions like this for more than an hour. Screw it! The manager seemed rude as hell and my breasts still hurt.


They always ask the same questions. What makes you better for this job than any other person here? Have an answer prepared:

I have two years experience working in a warehouse environment and my last supervisor said I had great attention to detail and organizational skills.

That is just an example. Being prepared with an answer will give you a leg up if you really want the job.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

They will choose someone more qualified and social of this group anyway. I would say forget about this unhealthy job you will not get anyway and just go to the group interview for the experience to expose yourself to fight SA.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I did one of those years ago when I was applying for a job with bank of America. That's when I realized that forcing yourself into social situations is a good way to treat SA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

